
He Said, She Said: How Uber Relied on Data in an Assault Dispute - brandonlipman
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/04/he-said-she-said-how-uber-relied-on-data-in-an-assault-dispute/389811/?single_page=true
======
thejrk
So.... did he miss the exit?

